# Beauty in the mundane.



## KalaMarie

I like to use my macro lens to shoot things around the house. It's fun seeing ordinary things come to life when they're magnified. C&C welcome.





Inside of a piano.





Hairbrush.





A slinky.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

Awesome captures. I love these shots.


----------



## KalaMarie

^ Thank you!


----------



## PatrickHMS

KalaMarie said:


> ^ Thank you!


 
+1


----------



## evie

These are incredible! I love the shallow depth of field in all of them, and how you can't tell what any of them are until you see the title. These pictures complement each other well and form a nice series.


----------



## KalaMarie

PatrickHMS said:


> KalaMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

 
What does +1 mean?


----------



## PatrickHMS

KalaMarie said:


> PatrickHMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalaMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does +1 mean?
Click to expand...

 
Means the same as "ditto" or "I agree with the above post"


----------



## KalaMarie

evie said:


> These are incredible! I love the shallow depth of field in all of them, and how you can't tell what any of them are until you see the title. These pictures complement each other well and form a nice series.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Moodyville-ain

These are cool!

You could have posted these in games, and had people guess what they were :scratch::Joker:

I especially like the slinky.


----------



## Kethaneni

I like the hair brush one. Nice!


----------



## Eco

Nice photos!  They inspired me to turn off my tv and try some this evening.


----------



## KalaMarie

Moodyville-ain said:


> These are cool!
> 
> You could have posted these in games, and had people guess what they were :scratch::Joker:
> 
> I especially like the slinky.


 
haha, i actually did have a little series on my photoblog called "Can you guess what this is?"

Here are a couple more:







A copper wire scouring brush.






A whisk - I never cook, so at least I found a use for this thing.


----------



## Atlas77

wow great shots.

very trippy. 

Good work :thumbup:


----------



## Renol

Wow! I love these shots! Makes me wanna get a macro lens


----------



## KristerP

Thank you for some great inspiration 

Great photos!


----------



## Buckster

Gorgeous!  I especially love the slinky.  Well done!


----------



## andrew99

Cool shots!


----------



## KalaMarie

I love doing these kinds of shots.







A cheese grater.






A slinky.


----------



## thebeatles

Nice shots.  What is your macro lens?


----------



## Moodyville-ain

LOL a cheese grater.... I never would have guessed. Also, I only would have guessed slinky, because of the other shot.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

I LOVE the copper scouring brush! Awesome and inspirational! I keep thinking that all these would look great as poster prints. Dang!


----------



## KalaMarie

thebeatles said:


> Nice shots. What is your macro lens?


 
Some shots were taken with my old macro lens - Canon 60mm 2.8. The rest of them were taken with my new macro lens which is a Canon 100mm 2.8.



CCarsonPhoto said:


> I LOVE the copper scouring brush! Awesome and inspirational! I keep thinking that all these would look great as poster prints. Dang!


 
Thank you! I had the scouring brush framed (20x25) and it's hanging on my garage wall.


----------



## HomerSimpson




----------



## benjo

Love the slinky. I want a macro lens!


----------



## nidessa

I've read somewhere about adding "mystery" in your photos. One of the techniques is to zoom and go macro. You did it. These made me appreciate the mundane world a little more. thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

They're all quite inspiring! 
Neat abstracts, some of them. And wow, you've got a really clean (!) hairbrush! 
The first slinky pic is such a cool, cool abstract...!!!


----------



## edouble

Excellent macros! I, sigh, get tired of seeing bugs lol. 

These photos make me even more excited to get my 105VR!


----------



## timethief

all very good. keep it up.


----------



## pbelarge

kalamarie
I like the slinky, especially how the colors looks.
I really like the angle and dof of the hairbrush.

Well done, keep up the mundane work.


----------



## jackiejay

Love the slinky it is cool to look at things around the house


----------



## Okie Photo©

Wow, amazing shots!!

Makes me want a macro lens just that much more!! :thumbup:


----------



## Markw

Wonderful shots!  I love the slinky and the wire brush.  I may just have to try these out.  Start scouting my house for subjects. 

Thanks for the inspiration. 

Mark


----------



## KalaMarie

Thanks, glad you guys like these!  Here's a photo I took of the snow brush for my car.


----------



## jorlex

You have such a artistic eye!  My daughter and I just enjoyed looking through your photos!  Very nice!


----------



## TheFantasticG

This is a great thread!


----------



## photographyguy1218

you're a terrific at macro photography!! great job!


----------



## Davor

i like the abstracts, very interesting stuff.


----------

